# Great violin performance



## shsherm

This evening I went to a performance of the Brahms Sonatas for violin and piano which included Nos. 1, 2, and 3. They were performed by Anne-Sophie Mutter and accompanied by Lambert Orkis. She plays beautifully and is also one of the better looking performers not that that is a real criterion. I sat in the Disney Concert Hall in LA in a seat behind the stage and could see the keyboard much better than the facial gestures of Anne-Sophie but butt.


----------

